
Show HN: Spaceboom, location-based messaging built with React Native - bmm01
https://itunes.apple.com/il/app/id1170833678
======
bmm01
This is my first iOS app. I built it with React Native.

It allows users to post messages to a specific location (the location where
the user is when they send their message). If another user comes to the
location of the message, that user will receive a notification telling them
they've discovered a message. It will then be added to the user's collection
of messages, and the user will be able to read it. I've thought of the app as
"Pokemon Go for messages".

Any thoughts? Constructive criticism? Planning to continue to work on it and
add features to it.

